# Hepatica???



## tocarmar (Mar 26, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the plants I found in the woods buy my house!! These were taken about 2 weeks ago! I was there yesterday and there are probably around 100 of them. I found 3 different colors white, light blue ( lavender), & dark blue!  I think Hacone has the same posted in his thread but I'm not sure!!

















Enjoy!! I will post more pics soon of the other colors I found!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 26, 2012)

Great it looks like Hepatica


----------



## Hakone (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes , is hepatica


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Tom, these were pretty common in the woods of southern New York state when I was a kid. I'm sure they still are. The species is H. nobilis v. obtusa, AKA H. americana. Look also for N. nobilis v. acuta AKA H. acutilobia in your neck of the woods. Great plants for early interest in the late winter/early spring garden. Here in Japan they are called _yukiwarisou_ - the plant that breaks the snow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't remember planting it, but I have one that came up in one of my perennial beds this week. I'm glad I know it's name now.


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 1, 2012)

*A few more pics*

Here are a few more pics..





















Enjoy!!! Sorry for the blurry pics. I was trying not to crush others in the area.. Plus I borrowed NYErics camera!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2012)

those pine needles are in very sharp focus! 

I looked this up and recognize the leaves from native orchid searches, but don't remember the flowers. Maybe I need to get out earlier in the season!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 1, 2012)

The area these are in is pine/cedar duff with some oak mixed in growing on the south-west facing knolls next to a lake!!alot of rocks, granite i think!! They have been in bloom around 3 weeks now with more buds coming up!! There are probably 100++ plants here, spread out over an area of 100ft x maybe 30ft.


----------



## cdub (Apr 3, 2012)

got a macro setting on that camera?  

I've noticed our other spring ephemerals were pulled out their slumber early this year because of that early heat wave, and now sub-freezing temps again at night here in VT. Look around your hepatica area, I bet you'll find some bloodroot and others as April progresses.


----------



## Dido (Apr 3, 2012)

The plants looks nice so many different colors,


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

tocarmar said:


> Sorry for the blurry pics. I was trying not to crush others in the area.. Plus I borrowed NYErics camera!!


No problem!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2012)

cdub said:


> Look around your hepatica area, I bet you'll find some bloodroot and others as April progresses.



i've got some bloodroot pics I took the other day, just have to finish editing and upload. too bad they don't last very long


----------

